# Wanted: Scottsdale (Phoenix) AZ, May 10-May 13 2015.



## Parask2 (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi! My father and I need to be in Scottsdale AZ for my sister's graduation. May 10-13th 2015. 

Thank you, 
Natalie

Parask5 at yahoo is a good way to reach me.


----------



## orlkle (Apr 25, 2015)

*Scottsdale*

I have the Marriott Canyons in Scottsdale from May 9-15, a one bedroom, that I now have a conflict for.  Could rent it for $100/night.

Call me at 949-500-4441  
or  orlkle@cox.net


----------



## Parask2 (Apr 30, 2015)

*Fulfilled*

Thank you for the offers! I was able to find something that met my needs by a fellow Tugger. 

Thank you again! They all sound wonderful, wish we could stay in them all! 

Natalie


----------

